# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  Kapstadt im Feb 2020

## Peter R

Wer fhrt nach Kapstadt u hat noch ein Bett im Apartment fr 2-3 Wochen 
frei. Suche nette Leute denen ich mich zeitweise anschlieen kann. Suche einen Schlafplatz gegen Kostenbeteiligung. Bin weibl 50,leider ist mein Mann gestorben, doch alleine windsurfen gehe ich nicht so gerne. Bin sonst in der Welle auf Fehmarn, Hanstholm, Brazil, unterwegs war noch nicht in Sdafrika . Ich will keinem auf den Geist gehen, kann mich auch gut alleine beschftigen, aber auf Dauer ist es auch de.

----------


## Keoki

hallo, wie wrs, wenn Du einfach Dir nen Zimmer in der Umoya-Lodge buchst. Hier sind lauter Leute in Deinem Alter. +-. Perfekt um nette Gesellschaft zu haben. Und wenn man mchte, geht man sich aus dem Weg. Ich bin 53 und gerade da. Werde Weihnachten wieder in DE sein. Komme aber Ende Januar wieder.

----------


## Peter R

Hey, danke fr die Info, vielleicht sehen wir uns. Aloha

----------

